# Fylde council aires (update 10/02/11)



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

Got this update of proposed aires in Fylde does not look like they are any for 2011.Email I got off them today

Thank you for your enquiry regarding motor home parking in Fylde.



At present the Council has decided to put the project on hold. As a result it has not been possible to take the matter to Cabinet and no date has yet been set aside for Cabinet to consider the report. It is hoped that a time will be identified as soon as possible so that a decision on the project can be made.



Sorry I cannot offer you any further information.



Kind regards



Eugene Leal


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thnaks Rocky, it seems the wheels of bureaucracy grind slowly, let's hope it's not put on the back burner too long.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-99976-20-days0-orderasc-.html


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thre weeks ago, this was posted on their community web site: 


> The Council has just appointed a small member task and finish group to look at a number of car parking issues, motorhomes included. The group consists of six Councillors who will be looking in some depth at the issues involved and may be taking evidence from interested parties before coming to a recommendation. It is hoped that a decision either way will be made soon so as possible so as to give time to implement any outcomes for 2012.
> 
> You can track the outcome of this task and finish review through the agendas and minutes of the Council's Policy Review Scrutiny Committee.


peedee


----------

